# Drywall demolition



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

I really doubt your making money, especially after having to buy all those diamond blades. LOL


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

really... no Deuce?


----------



## 3bar (Jan 14, 2011)

whats the reason for cutting drywall straight? thats a strange one. and what about the dust from cutting?


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

3bar said:


> whats the reason for cutting drywall straight? thats a strange one. and what about the dust from cutting?


So they can use it again...


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I just wanted to post something before this thread gets locked....


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Jaws said:


> I'm partial to a wrecking bar over a sledge. :thumbsup: whatever works :thumbsup:












Best of both worlds. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Brutus said:


> Best of both worlds. :thumbsup:


I have the dead on version of that tool. It's cool. still think just busting a hole and ripping with your hands is the best method : laughing:


----------



## ABDemolition (Apr 9, 2012)

Brutus where do I get that??


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

ABDemolition said:


> Brutus where do I get that??


Big box stores will have it or a version of it.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

is that the fat max fubar? 

very appropriate for this thread...


----------



## dibs16 (Nov 30, 2010)

Since we're talking about cool bars i figured I throw this out there. Fastest i have ever ripped down drywall, plaster and lathe, wire mesh, etc. its a firefighters bar, so if you need to rescue anyone it will come in handy too..

But it's pretty heave and pricey.. Still a freakin sweet demo tool.


----------



## ABDemolition (Apr 9, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## Ethos (Feb 21, 2012)

ABDemolition said:


> The client wants the drywall cut. The also want straight edges on all cuts. They specified using a diamond tip saw. Which saw should i use?












and










Make straight lines with your level and a pencil, cut repeatedly with the drywall knife. It's faster and cleaner than just about any power tool, just takes a little muscle is all.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Ethos said:


> and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yep:thumbsup:

Or mark two points and pop a line :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Don't use red chalk if anything it touches that is staying


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Jaws said:


> Don't use red chalk if anything it touches is staying


Can ya mix it with blue and get purple?


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

ABDemolition said:


> Brutus where do I get that??


Any store that carries Stanley products seem to have it. Hell, our Wal Mart here has the small version of it. :laughing:





world llc said:


> is that the fat max fubar?
> 
> very appropriate for this thread...



Yes it is. the Fubar XL


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Best tool to use for drywall removal is your FOOT!


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Warren said:


> Best tool to use for drywall removal is your FOOT!


AMEN and its cheap to. Just make sure you have good shoes/boots before you start kicking.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

r4r&r said:


> amen and its cheap to. Just make sure you have good shoes/boots before you start kicking.


owwww. Bad memories.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Ethos said:


> and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you want a clean line why not just run a zip down the stud?

Of course at the end of the day you wouldn't have a new diamond tip blade, just a bunch of 14 1/4" strips of rock.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

EmmCeeDee said:


> That's actually pretty cool.


Does that tool really work?


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

I was once told by and old tile guy to put your circular saw blade in backwards to cut drywall straight. I've never tried it but sounded like a good idea when he explained it.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Paulie said:


> So do male prostitutes.:laughing:


why can I not thank this 100 times?


----------



## ABDemolition (Apr 9, 2012)

Because you paid him for his services.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

man, 3 pages on how to demo drywall. amazing.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Lettusbee said:


> http://www.kett-tool.com/product_details.php?product_model=KSV-434


I read this entire thread and all I got was this damned link. 



That is a pretty cool saw though.:whistling


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

I guess I'm out of touch with the times. better go shopping for a new diamond tipped drywall saw for myself....damn.gettin old...


----------



## ABDemolition (Apr 9, 2012)

Take your old a$$ to the store and get that saw!


----------



## ABDemolition (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you all for advice. We are a year old and have over 1.6 million in sales and growing. We have been yahoos small business of the month and featured in Crains NY business. Thank you again for all your advice here is a link to our stories.

http://smallbusiness.yahoo.com/advi...neur-quintupled-income-000212946.html#more-id

http://www.crainsnewyork.com/article/20130208/SMALLBIZ/130209925#ixzz2KKNvVqxR


----------



## ThisCarpenter (Apr 10, 2013)

Hire mike holmes, he seems to be really good at taking down drywall.


----------



## TRMolnar (Mar 19, 2012)

Wow! 1.6 million in sales... so whats the net of that after a years supply of diamond blades?


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

1.5 mil in just diamond saws...


----------



## ABDemolition (Apr 9, 2012)

Well I'll tell ya what fellas, it's a **** load a money!


----------



## TRMolnar (Mar 19, 2012)

ABDemolition said:


> Well I'll tell ya what fellas, it's a **** load a money!


That's adorable


----------



## ABDemolition (Apr 9, 2012)

Well don't you know it!


----------



## TRMolnar (Mar 19, 2012)

ABDemolition said:


> Well don't you know it!


I do - that's why I said it.


----------



## ABDemolition (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm published bro I'm published!!!!!!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## TRMolnar (Mar 19, 2012)

ABDemolition said:


> I'm published bro I'm published!!!!!!!!!!!! Lol


Aw! Im sure that makes you feel so good!! If you'll excuse me im trying to convince a client that cutting the material for her deck with a diamond blade is the best way to go. Take care sir!


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

You can't argue with success...


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

In all fairness, I would venture to say no matter how you look at it, assuming it's all on the up-and-up, $1.6M for a first year in business and being published says more about his business and marketing skills than anything else...


----------



## ABDemolition (Apr 9, 2012)

God bless us, everyone!


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

jlsconstruction said:


> Too late :drink:


:laughing:


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

KAP said:


> In all fairness, I would venture to say no matter how you look at it, assuming it's all on the up-and-up, $1.6M for a first year in business and being published says more about his business and marketing skills than anything else...


Well, any man that walks around purporting to be in the trades with a ryobi f'ing sawzall in his hand should take that thing to his own head and see how long it takes to saw it off. LOLZ. :laughing:


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Metro M & L said:


> Well, any man that walks around purporting to be in the trades with a ryobi f'ing sawzall in his hand should take that thing to his own head and see how long it takes to saw it off. LOLZ. :laughing:


That feller has a pretty thick neck I don't think that Ryobi could cut it. :whistling











Thank you, I'll be here all week. Try the fish. :laughing::clap:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

ABDemolition said:


> Well I'll tell ya what fellas, it's a **** load a money!


Didn't it state in the article that the business was not yet profitable?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

So what happens to that 1.6 million when you don't have a hurricane to clean up.

Classic laborer to boss man story. Skipping everything important in the middle.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

How much of that 1.6mil was funded by a government project or grant?

(I'm guessing all of it)

Also,

How many of those projects/grants had minority/women owned business subcontracting quotas?

(I'm guessing 100% as every .gov project I've bid had them)

Don't get too big for your britches, that money can get turned off like a water tap. Build a sustainable business. Your natural role will be as a subcontractor, but work on systems that will be profitable in private and public work. Be balanced, focus on profitability and you will have success long term.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

jhark123 said:


> How government project
> 
> 
> How many of those projects/grants had minority/women owned business subcontracting quotas?
> ...


One thing is that may have to change . The country is not one race anymore . So the minority is even across the field as gender goes .


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

skillman said:


> One thing is that may have to change . The country is not one race anymore . So the minority is even across the field as gender goes .


:blink: ... hunh...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

skillman said:


> One thing is that may have to change . The country is not one race anymore . So the minority is even across the field as gender goes .


*WHAT*:blink:


----------



## Ethos (Feb 21, 2012)

jhark123 said:


> How much of that 1.6mil was funded by a government project or grant?
> 
> (I'm guessing all of it)
> 
> ...


It makes me sick how much overpayment there is for government contracts. I mean, I like making money as much as the next guy, but these are dollars taken by force from the people. A guy who ran a small drywall outfit (less than 10 employees) I used to work for made a half a million dollars for himself in a single year doing nothing but government contracts.

As you said though, it gets turned off fast. He's filing for bankruptcy, only a year later, because he can't manage a business that isn't a rigged game.


----------



## ABDemolition (Apr 9, 2012)

Half a million in a year doing government contracts is no money at all. A friend of mine will hit the 100 million mark by the end of this year.

The cost of govt construction is not high because of the contractors. In case you don't know the govt picks the lowest bidder. 

The cost seems high because there are job cost that the average person doesn't see. On top of the labor there payroll taxes, workers compensation which is an outrageous amount, gerneral liability, excess liability, unemployment tax, disability insurance, professional liability, transportation, sales tax, contingency, PPE, direct overhead (supervision of project) and indirect overhead (back office operations). 

All these cost add up to the total cost of the project. Company's that don't understand this go out of business quickly. The govt understands the business and pays accordingly.

I recently won a job where the labor and materials added up to 518,000 but the total cost of the job was 885,000. The profit on that job was less than %10 btw.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

ABDemolition said:


> Half a million in a year doing government contracts is no money at all. A friend of mine will hit the 100 million mark by the end of this year.
> 
> The cost of govt construction is not high because of the contractors. In case you don't know the govt picks the lowest bidder.
> 
> ...


The guy made a half million, not his company


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> WHAT:blink:


Edit gender . I should of wrote ethnicity . That should be taken out of bids for contracts in government jobs or public works . I know here 4/10 kids in school English is not native language . So one ethnicity is not king anymore IMO .


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Sincerely, congratulations on your success, and sure, you should celebrate some. Use it as the starting point to build a sustainable business. And be careful - pride cometh before the fall is something to think about.

I hope your success continues.

- Bob


----------

